# How to price out new home



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I would crack open the plans, do my device counts, fixture counts, figure out my average branch circuit length between devices, measure out my home runs, figure 3 way travelers, labor units, etc. I don't like sq ft price or price by opening because it leaves too many variables out and doesn't let me compare my estimate to actual job cost to make me a more efficient estimator.


----------



## tomgt63 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have always priced by number and types of openings. We are also a small company, six trucks, we have a commercial side and resi side. We too shy away from new construction. Much more profit elsewhere, beside IMO only way to be successful in new construction is to have experienced guys that are moving at high speed doing the same model houses over and over. Which is difficult to achieve doing a NC house here and there. So to answer your OP. First I would try to get a hold of a decent price list and add hours for the lack of the "learning curve homes" Or figure out your materials, permit costs, rent for the temp pole, then decide on number of hours for the rough in, the finish, the endless punch list and do it time and material. I'm sure costs are different in our areas but if you pm me I could help you out with a price list for openings.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

mes2012 said:


> There will be no other bidders on it.


You could easily hire an estimator and/or buy an estimating program based on that :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mes2012 said:


> ......There will be no other bidders on it........



Hell, that makes it easy.

$218,000,000.86.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

$217,000:whistling2:....haven't done one in years...but when I did use to do box count...and room sizes for wire estimate part....x no. feet per room ect..home run count .....good set of prints here is your best friend...some in here could spend 10 mins on this and be spot on... get those prints!


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Hell, that makes it easy.
> 
> $218,000,000.86.


 
I'll do it for $217,999,995.99



Race you to the bottom:jester:











Seriously though...........you know your guys as well as anyone else. I would figure it based on how fast(or slow) you think they can do it....add in some hours for the inevitable warranty work.....the down time while the HO is making changes in plans.........material plus 50%, permits, inspections and any other variables you can think of and your profit margin. Total it all up and see if you are happy with that.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess I'm curious why your pricing would be any different than any other job you quote? You still have expenses that have to be covered and you still have a profit margin you want to maintain.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> I guess I'm curious why your pricing would be any different than any other job you quote? You still have expenses that have to be covered and you still have a profit margin you want to maintain.


 
I think he's worried because he is primarily a_ by the hour service_ company and is not used to doing hard dollar bids.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> I think he's worried because he is primarily a_ by the hour service_ company and is not used to doing hard dollar bids.


Then give a Do Not Exceed quote and do the job T&M. Sounds to me that he's worried that his price will be much higher than Immigrant Electrical New Home Wiring and they would be tempted to look elsewhere.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Calculate how much materials are going to cost.
Calculate how many hours it will take. Multiply that by your hourly rate.
Calculate the hard costs: permits, temp pole, etc.
Calculate overhead that will be accrued.
Calculate the profit you want.

Add it all up. That's your bid.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Then give a Do Not Exceed quote and do the job T&M. Sounds to me that he's worried that his price will be much higher than Immigrant Electrical New Home Wiring and they would be tempted to look elsewhere.


 
Damn Immigrant Electric again. I hate them so much.

I've never done a Do Not Exceed quote. I'm not a huge fan of T&M jobs....yeah they make a gauranteed profit but as a new construction outfit.......you can make more on a hard bid job. Of course, the flip side to that is that you can lose your shirt on a hard bid job as well. 

You just have to hope that you put the numbers together right, keep things organized and flowing well and have a few good employees and you should come out on the dollar making side.


----------

